# Garage pics



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Since people have asked, I did take some pics today of our new garage.

Most of the dry wall is up, but not taped and mudded. The wiring is in behind the walls, but the compressed air will not be run until the walls are done.

Sinc I don't know how to post multiple pics ina message, this will be several replies.

This is the garage from out side. The Grand Cherokee in front is our beater car.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

This is the interior from the right front corner (just inside the people door. The car by the garage door is our M3, the other one is our Roadster.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

This is from the left front, behind the M3.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

This from the left rear, in front of the M3.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

And last, from the right front (in front of Roadster). You can see the arched trusses to give an extra 2 feet of ceiling height. ANd that is on top of 11 feet at the eaves.

The garage doors are one 32" radius tracks to move the tracks up an extra 18" over standard tracks.

The lift will be in the center, where the pile of unused drywall is.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Very nice. How hard was it to get the M Roadster in that position?


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Mystikal said:


> *Very nice. How hard was it to get the M Roadster in that position?  *


Not at all. The garage is 30 x 36 so I just drove in and turned right. 

It has been in and out several times wihtuot a problem. Of course, once the drywall stack goes away, it will be just parked like a normal car.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Pinecone said:


> *Since people have asked, I did take some pics today of our new garage.
> *


It looks awesome. I'd be lying if I said that I wasn't at least slightly envious.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Aw c'mon, it looks pretty close to that wall. It had to be at least a 3-pt manouvere.  

Or is the E36/7's wheelbase actually that short?  

Beautiful garage, I wish I could have something like that. No land around here though. I think I'd have to invest in a lift too, though.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Pinecone said:


> *And last, from the right front (in front of Roadster). You can see the arched trusses to give an extra 2 feet of ceiling height. ANd that is on top of 11 feet at the eaves.
> 
> The garage doors are one 32" radius tracks to move the tracks up an extra 18" over standard tracks.
> 
> The lift will be in the center, where the pile of unused drywall is. *


What a beautiful garage!!

Does it have a drain in the floor so you can wash the car inside in the cold weather?


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

*drool*


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Thanks for the compliments. It better be nice, for all that it is costing. 

No 3 pt turn needed, it is still a good 3 feet or more from teh wall. This thing is HUGE. And yes the wheelbase is that short. 

No floor drain, but the floor does slope to the outside, so you could wash in there. The big thing will be controlling the water spray.

Of course it will even look better when I get the paint on the wall, lights up, cabinets and shelves on all that wall space, work benches, and of course the equipment. 

My wife thinks I should have a garage warming party when it is done, if ever.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Pinecone said:


> *No floor drain, but the floor does slope to the outside, so you could wash in there. The big thing will be controlling the water spray.
> *


How about putting up wall tiling then? Easier to clean, can take water...


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Looks like it will be great, Pinecone.

What do you think of this garage? I posted it in the GalBimmer thread.

How's this for a garage? My buddy, the one with the Z8. The mini is sold. He's moving, the new garage will be an improvement! This has, Heat/Air, TV, Sinks w/hot, cold water, Compressed air, floor drain. The picture is of him racing his yellow 356.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Mystikal said:


> *How about putting up wall tiling then? Easier to clean, can take water... *


Hard to do, and not cheap.

What I am doing is painting the walls with a special paint designed for bathrooms. It is film forming, water proof, and scuff resistant. But it is not just the walls, it is all the other stuff in there.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

johnlew said:


> *Looks like it will be great, Pinecone.
> 
> What do you think of this garage? I posted it in the GalBimmer thread.
> 
> How's this for a garage? My buddy, the one with the Z8. The mini is sold. He's moving, the new garage will be an improvement! This has, Heat/Air, TV, Sinks w/hot, cold water, Compressed air, floor drain. The picture is of him racing his yellow 356. *


That one is very nice. Mine will have cold water (maybe hot later), heat and A/C (I am getting too old to freeze or cook while working on cars  ), compressed air, TV, computer, phone, etc. 

Just no floor drain.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Pinecone said:


> *My wife thinks I should have a garage warming party when it is done, if ever. *


"If ever..."

Those are the key words! I'm sure that once you think it is almost there, you will find a few more things that you simply must do or must buy, and then a few more things...

I don't think projects like these are every quite finished...


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

johnlew said:


> *Looks like it will be great, Pinecone.
> 
> What do you think of this garage? I posted it in the GalBimmer thread.
> 
> How's this for a garage? My buddy, the one with the Z8. The mini is sold. He's moving, the new garage will be an improvement! This has, Heat/Air, TV, Sinks w/hot, cold water, Compressed air, floor drain. The picture is of him racing his yellow 356. *


Now THAT is my dream garage!!! I'll take mine just like that. How many cars (roughly) fit in there?

And yes, I'll take the Z8 and the Mini as well...


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

SARAFIL said:


> *Now THAT is my dream garage!!! I'll take mine just like that. How many cars (roughly) fit in there?
> 
> And yes, I'll take the Z8 and the Mini as well... *


At one time he had 5 in there. His new garages (2) will hold 7. The one new garage will hold four and three of the stalls will have drains in the center under the cars, a drain for each car sloping toward the center underneath. Don't want all that wash water or melting snow messing up the rest of the floor, do we?


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Pinecone said:


> *That one is very nice. Mine will have cold water (maybe hot later), heat and A/C (I am getting too old to freeze or cook while working on cars  ), compressed air, TV, computer, phone, etc.
> 
> Just no floor drain. *


How will you be heating your garage?


----------

